# BCS, slovenački (BCS/Slovenian): uzajamna razumljivost



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! O ovom problemu je dovoljno diskutirano na "velikoj" temi o uzajamnoj razumljivosti slovenskih jezika i na nekim drugim, ali još me zanima jedno *praktično* pitanje: Ima li smisla koristiti jezik BCS grupe ako si u Sloveniji (recimo na turističkom putovanju)? Sudeći po tome da se *ja* dobro snalazim s razumevanjem slovenačkog (recimo na ovom forumu), rekao bih da ne bi imalo mnogo problema, ali video sam i stavove da je problematično pričati na BCS jeziku u Sloveniji jer 1) mlađe generacije koje nisu učili srpskohrvatski u školi neće razumeti dovoljno dobro za tečan razgovor, i 2) BCS jezici mogu imati neželjene političke konotacije u Sloveniji (srpskohrvatski je bio smatran "nametnutim jezikom" u ex-SFRJ). Ja lično ne mislim da bi videli u *strancu* nametača nekog jezika koji je strani i njemu i Slovencima. Šta bi rekli vi izvorni govornici BCS jezika i Slovenci?
Hvala unapred!


----------



## Mirzoska

Zdravo  bas sad gledam slovenski kanal, malo makedonski (nažalost Bugarsku tv nemam, ali imamo na tv seriju Staklena kuća koju sam malo i pratio) i razmišljam o pitanju koje is postavio. Inace me interesuju jezici, i zelio bih nauciti jedan od slavenskih jezika pored BSC (da lli bugarski ili ruski ili neki zapadno slavenski jos nisam načisto). Što se tiće slovenskog, ja kao izvorni govornik Bosanskog jezika mogu uz manje poteškoće pratiti slovensku tv, čitati njihove web portale, e sad, ne bih znao govoriti na slovenskom, za to bi ipak trebalo aktivno se posvetiti učenju, ali što se tiće razumjevanja mislim da nema problema, i da bi za turističko putovanje vrlo dobro mogao doći BSC. 
Mislim da je ista stvar sa makedonskim u većoj i bugarskim u manjoj mjeri, npr. bio sam u Turskoj i upoznao par Pomaka koji tamo žive, komunicirali smo na pomačkom (kako oni zovu svoj jezik), i iako je ta komunikacija bila ograničena, sassvim smo lijepo mogli "pričati". Ovo što sam naveo je ipak samo moje mišljenje, i možda mi je lahko razumiti slovenski i iz razloga što sam jako puno pratio njihovu Tv, tako da imam to neko pasivno znanje slovenskog na većoj deredži od prosječnog govornika BSC. 
Pozdrav.... drago mi je da sam našao ovaj forum, ako Bog da bit će koristan u učenju


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> 1) mlađe generacije koje nisu učili srpskohrvatski u školi neće razumeti dovoljno dobro za tečan razgovor, i


To je moguće.


> 2) BCS jezici mogu imati neželjene političke konotacije u Sloveniji (srpskohrvatski je bio smatran "nametnutim jezikom" u ex-SFRJ)?


Mislim i nada se da taj problem više ne postoji.
A što se uzajamne razumljivosti tiče, meni je lakše razumeti makedonski, što je potpuno logično. Govornicima hrvatskog sigurno je razumljiviji slovenački. Iz bosanske perspektive, ne bih znala... verovatno, makedonski. Ako bih htela to da iskažem u procentima: pisani slovenački 80%, govorni oko 60%... Vrlo aproksimativno...


----------



## DenisBiH

Pozdrav iz Ljubljane! 

Potaknut Orlinovim pitanjem odlučio sam malo skoknuti do Slovenije  da provjerim stanje. Mogu reći da je neko sporazumijevanje u trgovinama, restoranima itd. moguće, i da i mlađi Slovenci ipak znaju i pokoju BCS progovoriti (nama je u trgovini mlada radnica na kasi čak odgovarala na našem). Stariji ljudi sa kojima smo pričali i oni koji rade sa našim regionom fino govore BCS.

 Naš instruktor solidno govori BCS, ali za predavanja koristi engleski. Primijetio sam da se dosta dobro drži u razgovoru o svakodnevnim temama, ali stručna pitanja na BCS ne razumije uvijek baš najbolje (u tridesetim je godinama).

Meni je najveći problem u razumijevanju pravio njihov naglasak.

p.s.
Nama je obuka u Kristalnoj palači (moderno zdanje od 90-tak metara, Slovenci će znati) i interesantno, kad god izađemo na pauzu za ručak čujem hrvatsku/BCS muziku da svira tamo negdje na prvom spratu. Nije im onda BCS toliko omražen.


----------



## yael*

A koji ti je razumljiviji slovenački ili makedonski? Ja bih rekla da je i iz bosanske perspektive lakši makedonski (najviše zbog velikog broja turcizama u svakodnevnom govoru, uglavnom u istoj funkciji kao kod vas i kod nas), ali ne bih bila spremna da se kladim.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Pozdrav iz Ljubljane!
> 
> Potaknut Orlinovim pitanjem odlučio sam malo skoknuti do Slovenije  da provjerim stanje. Mogu reći da je neko sporazumijevanje u trgovinama, restoranima itd. moguće, i da i mlađi Slovenci ipak znaju i pokoju BCS progovoriti (nama je u trgovini mlada radnica na kasi čak odgovarala na našem). Stariji ljudi sa kojima smo pričali i oni koji rade sa našim regionom fino govore BCS.
> 
> Naš instruktor solidno govori BCS, ali za predavanja koristi engleski. Primijetio sam da se dosta dobro drži u razgovoru o svakodnevnim temama, ali stručna pitanja na BCS ne razumije uvijek baš najbolje (u tridesetim je godinama).
> 
> Meni je najveći problem u razumijevanju pravio njihov naglasak.
> 
> p.s.
> Nama je obuka u Kristalnoj palači (moderno zdanje od 90-tak metara, Slovenci će znati) i interesantno, kad god izađemo na pauzu za ručak čujem hrvatsku/BCS muziku da svira tamo negdje na prvom spratu. Nije im onda BCS toliko omražen.


Sećam se da smo imali raspravu na Culture Cafeu (na topicu o ćirilici u srpskom) o sparazumevanju sa Slovencima, gde smo došli do skoro suprotnih zaključaka: nije sigurno sporazumevanje na BCS; kada počneš razgovor, bilo bi neprihvatljivo koristiti BCS ako Slovenac ne insistira na to (i iz lingvističkih i iz političkih razloga) i bolje je pričati na engleskom itd. Izgleda da Nataša i ti niste bili u pravu, i ako ja idem u Sloveniju, mogu da sasvim slobodno koristim BCS? Ja bih insisirao na odgovore na BCS ili slovenačkom po izboru sagovornika. Verovatno se slažemo da slovenački i BCS ipak nisu tako daleko jedan od drugog, što dozvoljava sporazumevanje.
Ja znam da je naglasak u slovenačkom tonički i ukupno 3 vrste: kratak, dugouzlazni i dugosilazni. Ne znam da li postoje pravila u odnosu na njegov tip ili mesto u reči, samo pretpostavljam da je on često 1 slog napred u odnosu na BCS (recimo u BCS 1. slog->2. slog u slov.).
Ako sam shvatio pravilno, vaš instruktor predaje na engleskom umesto na njemu dobro poznatom BCS samo zato što on ima problema sa stručnim vokabularom na BCS. Jesam li u pravu?


----------



## DenisBiH

@yael*
Makedonski sasvim sigurno.

@Orlin


> Sećam se da smo imali raspravu na Culture Cafeu (na topicu o ćirilici u srpskom) o sparazumevanju sa Slovencima, gde smo došli do skoro suprotnih zaključaka: nije sigurno sporazumevanje na BCS; kada počneš razgovor, bilo bi neprihvatljivo koristiti BCS ako Slovenac ne insistira na to (i iz lingvističkih i iz političkih razloga) i bolje je pričati na engleskom itd. Izgleda da Nataša i ti niste bili u pravu, i ako ja idem u Sloveniju, mogu da sasvim slobodno koristim BCS?



Mislim da to iz te diskusije dobrim dijelom stoji i dalje. Možda su oni doduše malo više voljni da pričaju na BCS i možda malo više razumiju nego sam ja mislio, ali naša konverzacija u prodavnicama i restoranima je ipak bila dosta ograničena. Mi njoj dajte nam hljeb i kesu, ona nama daje eno hlebčko i eno vrečko ili kako već.  Čovjek u restoranu nam objašnjava šta je na meniju i kaže kako imamo rižoto sa šparogama / aparagus i tako nekoliko puta gore-dolje jer nije siguran koja je kod nas riječ. Mislim, da se sporazumjeti, ali nije to baš neko tečno sporazumijevanje i dosta je ograničena tema.

I pazi, ja bih i dalje radije koristio engleski, stvar je što svi moji suputnici rade obratno. Svejedno, jednom prilikom prošle sedmice sam se ja direktno obratio u šoping centru Slovencu na engleskom. Prvo sam shvatio da momak slabo konta engleski, a drugo sam shvatio da je momak "južnjak" jer je perfektno pričao BCS, odnosno ako se ne varam, srpski. U takvom slučaju je bilo besmisleno nastavljati na engleskom, naravno. 




> Ako sam shvatio pravilno, vaš instruktor predaje na engleskom umesto na njemu dobro poznatom BCS samo zato što on ima problema sa stručnim vokabularom na BCS. Jesam li u pravu?



Pa sad, "dobro poznat" može svašta da znači. Kao što rekoh, on se solidno sporazumijeva o svakodnevnim temama, solidno ali ne sasvim tečno i vidi se da mu zafali riječ s vremena na vrijeme. Kad uđemo u tehničke teme čovjek jednostavno mnogo slabije shvata pitanja - vidi se po odgovorima koje daje.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Pa sad, "dobro poznat" može svašta da znači. Kao što rekoh, on se solidno sporazumijeva o svakodnevnim temama, solidno ali ne sasvim tečno i vidi se da mu zafali riječ s vremena na vrijeme. Kad uđemo u tehničke teme čovjek jednostavno mnogo slabije shvata pitanja - vidi se po odgovorima koje daje.


Moje iskustvo s usmenom komunikacijom na BCS je dosta ograničeno, ali očekujem da bih se sporazumevao dovoljno ali ne sasvim tečno (tako bi možda bilo na svim ostalim jezicima kojim vladam osim bugarskog, koji mi je maternji) kao vaš instruktor, šta misliš? Stručne teme bi isto bile dovoljno ozbiljan problem i za mene, pretpostavljam da to vredi i za druge jezike koje znam kao strane.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Moje iskustvo s usmenom komunikacijom na BCS je dosta ograničeno, ali očekujem da bih se sporazumevao dovoljno ali ne sasvim tečno (tako bi možda bilo na svim ostalim jezicima kojim vladam osim bugarskog, koji mi je maternji) kao vaš instruktor, šta misliš? Stručne teme bi isto bile dovoljno ozbiljan problem i za mene, pretpostavljam da to vredi i za druge jezike koje znam kao strane.



Orline, ne znam kakva ti je usmena komunikacija, ali što se tiče pismene, uz svo dužno poštovanje mom predavaču, ti si za njega doktorir'o BCS. Zapravo, ti si doktorir'o pisani BCS za mnoge izvorne govornike. O čemu pričamo na ovim forumima ako ne o tehničkim stvarima svoje vrste? 

Jedino il' ću te ja morati  naučiti ijekavicu il' će te yael* naučiti oblike glagola na -isati i -ovati (a mogu i ja).


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> O čemu pričamo na ovim forumima ako ne o tehničkim stvarima svoje vrste?


Pošto ja nisam lingvista, imao sam u vidu područje na kojem sam dobio više obrazovanje - kako se možda sećaš, ja sam završio *ekonomski* univerzitet. Doduše, mislim da su specijalizirane lingvističke teme relativno lake za sve koji su učili strane jezike jer se lingvistička terminologija neizbežno prepodaje svim koji uče bilo koji strani jezik: inače bi ovladavanje jezičkih pravila bilo nemoguće.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Pošto ja nisam lingvista, imao sam u vidu područje na kojem sam dobio više obrazovanje - kako se možda sećaš, ja sam završio *ekonomski* univerzitet. Doduše, mislim da su specijalizirane lingvističke teme relativno lake za sve koji su učili strane jezike jer se lingvistička terminologija neizbežno prepodaje svim koji uče bilo koji strani jezik: inače bi ovladavanje jezičkih pravila bilo nemoguće.


Ajde, baš hoću da cepidlačim - mi bi rekli ekonomski fakultet. I bilo bi savladavanje pravila (možda može i ovladavanje u zapadnim varijantama).


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> Ajde, baš hoću da cepidlačim - mi bi rekli ekonomski fakultet. I bilo bi savladavanje pravila (možda može i ovladavanje u zapadnim varijantama).


Ja znam da vi kažete fakultet umesto univerzitet u takvim slučajima, možda sam to prevideo, možda nisam znao da li se odnosi na univerzitete van ex-Jugoslavije: ja sam završio ovaj.
U hrvatskom: ovladati vs. s(a)vladati.


----------



## yael*

Ne sumnjam da znaš! Uvek se koristi fakultet. Univerzitet (na hrvatskom sveučilište) je širi termin: obuhvata fakultete, biblioteke, istraživačke institute, itd.
p.s. Stopanstvo je obrazovanje?


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> p.s. Stopanstvo je obrazovanje?


Стопанство = privreda. 
Krenuli smo strašno off-topic!


----------



## DenisBiH

Razlika je _savladavanje pravila_ vs. _ovladavanje__ pravilima_. Različit padež ide.


----------



## Orlin

Zasada ima puno stavova s BCS strane ali nažalost nijednog sa slovenačke. Bilo bi mnogo korisno da se neki Slovenac pojavi na topiku da bismo znali mnjenje druge strane.


----------



## xpictianoc

Pozdrav svima! 

Znači da savladati (svladati) ide sa akuzativom, a ovladati sa lokativom? 
Moje  iskustvo sa Slovencima je veoma skromno, prije možda dvije ili tri  godine u Varšavi bile su dvije cure iz Ljubljane na studentskoj razmjeni  iz programa Erazam. Unatoč tome što moj štokavski i tada nije bio nešto  izuzetno dobar mogli smo se onako sporazumijeti. Nismo naravno govorili  o nekim apstraktnim temama puput filozofije ili religije ali za neke  gluposti ovo ono bilo je sasvim dovoljno moje i njezino znanje jezika. 
A  bio bih zaboravio i o još jednim slučaju, kada je na mom sveučilištu  imao predavanje jedan svećenik iz Slovenje. Pričao je na engleskom o  katoličkoj crkvi u Sloveniji i nakon predavanja došao sam k njemu i  direktno sam ga upitao da li zna hrvatski. Budući da je to bio radije  srednovječan čovjek znao je jezik u koliko mogu ja to ocjenjiti na  savršenom nivou. 

Ja lično kad gledam slovenačku tv bukvalno  skoro ništo ne razumijem  Malo me buni taj njihov naglasak... i po  meni to nije čak ni jezik hehe mala šala za kraj mog posta.


----------



## yael*

xpictianoc said:


> ... a ovladati sa lokativom?


Hm, to je instrumental...


----------



## xpictianoc

aaa...da jest instrumental   u množini lokativ i instrumental su isti ali kad se upotrebi ovladati sa imenicom u jedinini sve je jasno.


----------



## yael*

Da, shvatila sam i ja posle da te je množina zbunila. Uvek je bolje analizirati u jednini, u množini ima mnogo poklapanja.


----------



## Istriano

Često idem u Koper/Kopar/Capodistria.
Mislim da je slovenski sličniji čakavskom i kajkavskom nego štokavskom.

Neke riči su na prvi moment razlikovne, kao _ohranjen_, onda se sjetim da na proizvodima iz SLO piše _hraniti do/na,_
dakle znači čuvati, pa je _ohranjen- očuvan._


----------



## DenisBiH

Istriano said:


> Često idem u Koper/Kopar/Capodistria.
> Mislim da je slovenski sličniji čakavskom i kajkavskom nego štokavskom.
> 
> Neke riči su na prvi moment razlikovne, kao _ohranjen_, onda se sjetim da na proizvodima iz SLO piše _hraniti do/na,_
> dakle znači čuvati, pa je _ohranjen- očuvan._



Kod nas postoji _pohraniti_, a i u _tjelohranitelj_ se vidi to značenje.


----------



## DenisBiH

Sjetih se još jedne stvari: makar dvojicu Slovenaca sam čuo da, kad govore BCS, koriste slovensku dvojinu. Valjda ih 'povuče' navika, šta li.  Nije bilo problema sa razumijevanjem zbog toga do sada, ni kod mene ni kod kolega.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Istriano said:


> Mislim da je slovenski sličniji čakavskom i kajkavskom nego štokavskom.



Apsolutno. Leksički i gramatički slovenski veoma je sličan čakavskom i osobito kajkavskom. To su zapravo i jedini strani slavenski dialekti sa kojima slovenski jezik ima relativno visok stupanj uzajamne razumljivosti. Primjerice, Orlin u nekoj drugi teni spomenjuje ovo kajkavsku rječenicu:

*Če bi imel peneze, kupil bi hižu.*

Na slovenskom to bi bilo:

*Če bi imel denar, bi (si) kupil hišo.

*A i riječ "penezi" koristi se u nekim slovenskim dijalektima umjesto standardnog "denar".




DenisBiH said:


> Sjetih se još jedne stvari: makar dvojicu Slovenaca sam čuo da, kad govore BCS, koriste slovensku dvojinu. Valjda ih 'povuče' navika, šta li.



To je navika. Mnogi slovenski dijalekti ne koriste punu gramatičku dvojinu -- koriste ju samo u nekim situacija. Slovenci prate puno pažnje dvojini, zato što je ispravna upotreba dvojine jedna najbitnijih razlika između "niskog" i knjižnog jezika. Drugim riječima, u ovom slučaju vjerovatno postoji element lingvističke hiperkorekcije.

Zanima me, Denis*e*, da li tvoji slovenski prijatelji koriste vokativ? U slovenskom jeziku vokativ ne postoji, zato ne bih bio iznenadjen ako ga potpuno ignoriraju.

(Unaprijed se ispričavam zbog griješki!)


----------



## DenisBiH

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Zanima me, Denis*e*, da li tvoji slovenski prijatelji koriste vokativ? U slovenskom jeziku vokativ ne postoji, zato ne bih bio iznenadjen ako ga potpuno ignoriraju.



Interesantno. Nisam primijetio, ali ne bih ni primijetio jer nije neobično ni da me neko ovdje oslovljava sa Denis. Nisam siguran je li to bez -e pravilan oblik vokativa, ali koristila ga je moja nastavnica bosanskog u gimnaziji pa bi mogao biti. Obratiću pažnju na to idući put.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Hvala! Primjetio sam još jednu stvar. Kad sam pisao gornju poruku, isprva sam napisao: "Mnogi slovenski dijalekti ne koriste pun*e* gramatičk*e* dvojin*e*" -- zato što slovenski jezik, kao i poljski i ruski, ima pravilo "genetiv poslije negacije", kojeg opet mnogi slovenski dijalekti ne koriste, ali ja važno u književnom jeziku. Tek kasnije sam se sjetio da u BCS tog pravila nema.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Sjetih se još jedne stvari: makar dvojicu Slovenaca sam čuo da, kad govore BCS, koriste slovensku dvojinu. Valjda ih 'povuče' navika, šta li.  Nije bilo problema sa razumijevanjem zbog toga do sada, ni kod mene ni kod kolega.


Nisam razumeo, izvinjavam se, šta imaš u vidu da oni koriste dvojinu: Da li su to oblici nalik savremenoj slovenačkoj dvojini ili liče na "nekadašnju BCS dvojinu", koja je nestala s nekim ostacima u vidu nekih "specijalnih" oblika? Kako si zaključio da je to posebno dvojina jer velika većina savremenih BCS govornika nema osećaj za dvojinu?


----------

